# Egg bound



## kelbel53078 (Dec 6, 2012)

One if my hens has been lethargic all day so I've been watching her close today. I brought her inside and have her in a dog crate. All of my other hens laid today so I know that she hasn't. I read to soak her in warm soapy water in case she is egg bound. After about 5 minutes I could feel her pushing, I looked and this weird looking thing was 1/4 of the way out. I tugged very lightly and this is what came out!! Is this just a weird egg that was stuck?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's an egg. Just didn't form quite right for her. Glad you were able to help her get it out. Bet she feels much better now.


----------



## kelbel53078 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you. She seems like she feels a lot better, but she's still lethargic. Do you think she needs antibiotics?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

No. Just some rest and maybe some electrolytes from gatorade or something on that order if you have it around to build her back up a bit. I know when my Tillie wasn't quite right, lethargic etc. I was sooo worried. She slept on my lap for almost an hour. All of the sudden she jumped off my lap and out came a shell-less egg. Then she was her normal self. Went back on her perch with the rest and went to bed. Ya, even chickens need their mama's when they don't feel good.


----------



## kelbel53078 (Dec 6, 2012)

I kept her inside in a dog kennel last night. This morning she was perky and eating. She was even clucking at me. I put her back with the others so hopefully she will continue to improve.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

This happened to me 3 weeks ago. First that rubbery white stuff and then the yolk came out whole. It took her about 2 days to recover and then back to normal but....she hasn't laid since then (and up until that point, she was my best layer, a RIR). Has yours started laying again? It was definitely scary!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

do you add calcium to the diet? a good practice it to get some oyster shell and set it in a dish for them to eat if they need it, hens do lay some weird eggs


----------



## kelbel53078 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes she seems to be laying just fine now. I do offer them oyster shell, so I'm not sure why it happened.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

mine have laid some strange ones, and honestly i think sometimes it is just 'normal' - i have an oegb hen that at least once a month lays a soft shell or no shell, occasionally i have to help her- so if she isn't in distress i'd just keep an eye on her


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Besides oyster shells, check what feed you are giving your girls. Hens that are producing eggs steady should be on layer rather than scratch feed. Also when I see a soft shell egg in my coop, I will treat my girls to some cottage cheese mixed in with boiled eggs. The extra calcium really helps them out.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I am giving mine Purina layer crumbles and pellets plus oyster shells. They get some scratch in the morning and some before bed. They also eat a ton of Kale. I have one that is laying consistently (at least 5x per week) but the RIR still isn't laying after her egg issue, this Friday will mark 4 weeks. Sigh...I wonder if she will ever get back in business. Have you had this problem Toybarons?


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I have Lissa. I have a 9 year old Polish Buff lace who has had the issue all her life. She nearly died twice because she became egg bound and I had to go up inside her to get the egg out. At the time I figured she was near dead anyway so what worse harm could I do to her? She also has been as inconsistent a layer as any hen can be. Once after she was bound and passed the shell, she didn't lay an egg for nearly a year. Then she started laying until she again started passing soft shell eggs. This on again/off again laying just happens and I know her well as she is one of my house hens. She is with me all the time. 

This 9 year old lady is once again laying. She started putting out eggs last month. As long as I give her some sort of dairy in her food, she lays good solid eggs with no problem. If I don't add extra dairy, she goes soft on me.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Toybarons: Thx so much for the information. I appreciate the feedback from an experienced chicken lover. I hope mine starts laying soon. My Roo is still showing an interest in her so I am hopeful it will be soon. Her comb does look a little less red though. I also have a Bantam Polish hen with a very crooked tail and hump on her back (wry tail?). I wonder if she will ever lay. I feel so sorry for her; she always just wants to be held. She was born April 15th, 2012; maybe it is still early for her (?). Thanks again! Happy Holidays!


----------

